# So I passed Out the other day



## Cillian (Dec 17, 2007)

Sorry this is gonna be a little on the long side please bear with me Let me start by saying that I finally thought I was getting a handle on my whole IBS thing here. I have to avoid foods with Lactose, Fructose, Sugar Alcohols and foods that make me gassy. My diet now consists of: BREAKFAST(10:00am)-Small Coffee, bowl of Life Cereal(with Lactaid Milk), Probiotic Pill, Multi Vitamin. Then on my way to work(2:30pm) I grab a water, some almonds and I was grabbing a bag of chips being careful that they did not have any of my ingredients to avoid in them. It sucks though because I found that both corn and Potatoes give me gas so chips are pretty much no longer a part of my diet. Dinner(7:30pm)- Sub, Chilli, donut and water, or chinese food, or sub from another restaraunt, dinner is by far the most substancial food that I eat. LATE NIGHT SNACK:-when I get home at 1:00am I have some veggies and fruit before going to bed, <(which has enabled me to have a Bowel movement pretty much every morning now and I don't have to deal with any gas caused by them cause I'm asleep). Now on to how I feel, since I started to feel better after realizing which foods to avoid and incorporating vitamins, fruit, veggies and probiotics, I am able to get up about 3 hrs earlier than I used to( now 9-10am ish). BUT I have been noticing that I feel kinda dizzy at times, some days fine others pretty bad. The other day I actually fainted while at the hospital visiting a friend!. This may have been a combo of having a cold, the change in sleep habits, quitting smoking back in November, and my diet that now consists of alot less sugar. Anyways my question is that I am pretty sure that I need to either be eating a little more sugar, or possibly more protein or whatnot. Does anyone have any ideas of things I could eat for snacks throughout the day that would help me from meal to meal?


----------



## Cillian (Dec 17, 2007)

I would lilke to add a turkey sandwich or something just before work, but from what I have heard lunch meats as well as most breads have milk ingredients in them. I tried a high protein shake(Ensure) the last two days, but they gave me pretty bad gas probly due to the soy in them.


----------



## radgirl (Jan 16, 2008)

All of the luncheon meat I eat have no dairy in them. What deli meats are you looking into?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.gicare.com/pated/edtgs12.htm has some ideas.You might be careful of the sandwich before work as wheat can be a problem. Rice cakes are a way to get around that. If you tolerate wheat starch fine, then go ahead.If you stick to higher end luncheon meats. something like plain turkey breast or roast beef rather than the ones with lots of filler like bologna and salami you should be OK. You can also buy plain meat, cook it and slice it yourself for sandwiches.You can also wrap the meat in a lettuce leaf if you tolerate that and it can be pretty good.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

As someone who used to work in the food industry, including a few years making sub sandwiches, you might well be better off in taking your own fixings for your dinner, ala Kathleen's suggestions, in spite of the extra time involved in getting them ready. I can tell you that most fast food organizations and restaurants that I have worked in do not provide a healthy alternative for a daily meal, especially the major one of the day. It is not a complete surprise that I developed a compromised digestive system, after 10 years of that kind of cuisine.Mark


----------



## Cillian (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the tips, I am more interested in the meats that you have them slice up for you (in the deli) as opposed to the pre-packaged meats. I know most or all of the pre-packed stuff has alot of additives, but what about the deli sliced stuff? I used to eat 2 hot dogs, some chips and a drink for lunch/breakfast before I realized that I should avoid that type of stuff. So now I dont think I am getting quite enough oompf out of just ceral and whatnot.Kathleen- I am pretty sure that wheat does not bother me too much, I usually eat a bunch of those wheat thins crackers when I am at the girlfriends house on the weekend and dont seem to have an issue that I can trace to them. Potatoes and corn seem to be the big upsetters, potatoes end up giving me gas as does corn, but I also seem to get mild indigestion with corn. As for passing out last weekend, I think that a big contributor was the fact that I get kinda queasy in hospitals. I have gotten better over the years and thought I was over it, but I usually have more sugar in my system which I think saved me from this before. So the fact that I felt slightly out of it in the first place due to changes in diet and sleep, probly just intensified everything. I remeber coming to and the nurse checking my blood sugar level, I am pretty sure that she said it was 74. Anyways I am about 98% sure that adding some more food will help out alot, I am a 24 yo 160lb guy so I need to be eating like one lol.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm not sure if the deli stuff is better than the high end single meat packaged stuff.They should say on the label what they have in it and I suppose you could ask to see it.Usually the plain turkey and roast beef aren't going to have lactose or other fillers in them. Anything that is like a sausage where they grind a bunch of stuff up and mix it together (like a hot dog or bologna) is going to have fillers you probably don't want regardless of who slices it up.K.


----------

